# Hello from N.E.Texas



## opos (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello to all!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 18, 2011)

Greetings Brother!


----------



## opos (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello Dave.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 18, 2011)

Bro. David,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## KirkMcPherson (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard opos. Where in NE texas are you?


----------



## peace out (Jan 19, 2011)

Howdy, opos.


----------



## JTM (Jan 19, 2011)

what part of NE Tex? 

I grew up in Mount Pleasant.


----------



## opos (Jan 19, 2011)

I live in Clarksville (Red River County).


----------



## JTM (Jan 19, 2011)

right-o.  well, welcome to the boards.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to the board opos!


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 21, 2011)

Hows it going everyone. Not from Texas but this is the best Mason app! 


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 21, 2011)

jhodgdon said:


> Hows it going everyone. Not from Texas but this is the best Mason app! 



Welcome aboard!!


----------

